# Alright guys !! Finally... FlOOdeD it... :-)



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Honestly. 6 months well spent, would also blast co2 to avoid losing anything. Wish I could muster up will power to wait months before filling a tank, can't even do DSM correctly lol.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

For future refferences go to your profile. They have "find Post" and "find threads"
in there and you can look up an old post or thread of yours that way.
This tank would make top ten at the Aqua Scape contest right now specifically because they don't have these "break away from the norm" tanks there.
Seems like everything is completely mixed or has that "meticulassly manicured" look.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the warm wishes..
yeah the tank were untouch during dry period.
only take out death leaves when they die.

Do u guys think I should get a trim of the HC ?
am just afraid the bottom would melt cause uproot. *_*
Sunday I will get this tank a 90% WC

When should start dosing ? :-\


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

outstanding. while is cycling, and you dont have any fish, BLAST the crap out of it with Co2. too much co2 isnt in your vocabulary right now

also, yes, trim the baby tears way down, the bottom bit will die, and it will come uprooted. its very important to keep baby tears trimmed very short


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

holy crap, that looks awesome. those rocks and scape looks dead perfect


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Sean W. said:


> outstanding. while is cycling, and you dont have any fish, BLAST the crap out of it with Co2. too much co2 isnt in your vocabulary right now
> 
> also, yes, trim the baby tears way down, the bottom bit will die, and it will come uprooted. its very important to keep baby tears trimmed very short


ok ok.
I will get my son school scissor working.... 
but if i do a trim tomorrow won't be a shock to the plant ?
I am sorry i know this is a noob. :frown:

J


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Crazy Bunny said:


> ok ok.
> I will get my son school scissor working....
> but if i do a trim tomorrow won't be a shock to the plant ?
> I am sorry i know this is a noob. :frown:
> ...


Shouldn't, the bottom plants will just be getting more light than before. Also make sure you use some sharp scissor, don't want to accidently uproot cause can't cut currently.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Amazing!!!!

I don't know where, but somebody had a youtube video about how to trim HC, you might want to give that a search.

Whiskey


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Now the fun begins!


----------



## Emplanted (May 3, 2014)

Looking great! 
I was told you wait 5-7 days before dossing and the first few times cut the recommended dose in half. 
Can't gave enough co2! Lol crank it up.. 
Good luck, it's beautiful


----------



## AmyRaptor (Jul 14, 2014)

Just stunning, a huge fan of this scape, you did a fantastic job!


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Really nice work is that a mr aqua 12l?


- Jeff


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*Thank you for all the kind words.*

Jeff, nah. that's just a common ADA 60f. 
I just peer the sticker off :hihi:

will keep you guys post after I do my trimming.
Watch out. its going to look ugly !! 
I never trim foreground plants before only stem which is just "Snap". :hihi:done. lol.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

10/10 would add guppies

wow


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy said:


> 10/10 would add guppies
> 
> wow


LOL !!! I can see that with your name !! 
roud:


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic! I wish you the best of luck now that you've flooded it! Echoing everyone else, keep the drop checker yellow for now!

Hope you don't lose anything!

Keep us updated


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*Just did my 1st trimmed.*

trying to get HC level. 
and shorten hairgrass from the front.

gotta tell ya the hairgrass just BITCH to clean. :eek5:lol..
or am just too anal about it.:confused1:


----------



## gmh (Jul 16, 2014)

Love the way you've scaped it. What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

gotta go even shorter with the baby tears man!

check out this video to get an idea of how short you need to get it down to


----------



## Xzavier247 (Aug 9, 2014)

Tank looks amazing. What a piece of work.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry but I keep clicking back to this... Can you upload more pics? Have pics of the process? Plans for stocking?

This is literally one of the best tanks I've ever seen, so nicely done. Better than some of the ADA tanks.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow! Your scape and plants really looks spectacular. You made fantastic use of the unique shape of the 60F, and I hope you are really proud of what you've created. Scapes this well executed aren't very common. Well done!


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

gmh said:


> Love the way you've scaped it. What are the tank dimensions?


This is a ADA 60F tank.:smile:
size about 2 ft x 1 ft and 8 inches tall.

Bump:


Sean W. said:


> gotta go even shorter with the baby tears man!
> 
> check out this video to get an idea of how short you need to get it down to
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRxbErSngJE&list=UU_r2NYCo35CKai3ZMfXyASw


LOL !!!
I want to go lower but my hands are tired...:confused1:
I bought a really long scissor and found I don't need that long for this shallow tank. 
take me just 10 mins to trim but the clean up gosh like more then an hour.
what are newbie. lol..

Bump:


GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy said:


> Sorry but I keep clicking back to this... Can you upload more pics? Have pics of the process? Plans for stocking?
> 
> This is literally one of the best tanks I've ever seen, so nicely done. Better than some of the ADA tanks.


GuppyGuppyGuppy.. over over.
I was afraid that people got tired of my tank keep posting it.:redface:
Hence I don't wanna bored you guys.
I will take more pic for my 2nd trim on Tue.

Bump:


AnotherHobby said:


> Wow! Your scape and plants really looks spectacular. You made fantastic use of the unique shape of the 60F, and I hope you are really proud of what you've created. Scapes this well executed aren't very common. Well done!



Thank You for your kind words AnotherHobby.
ya know what funny was, when I look at other people tank., their tank always looks better then me, I don't know why. lol


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Sean W. said:


> gotta go even shorter with the baby tears man!
> 
> check out this video to get an idea of how short you need to get it down to
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRxbErSngJE&list=UU_r2NYCo35CKai3ZMfXyASw


Sean,
I've want to get that tank so bad !!
have no idea why ADA stop make those...:icon_frow
My friend at England said he can get it for me.
but it was 800 USD for that size plus the "Shipping".
forget it !! 
lets just glue 2 60F together. lol..:wink:


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

You'll want to trim the HC down below 1 inch.

BLAST that CO2!!!

Also you will need nice scissors or else you will hate how much time you spend trimming that thing. Wave scissors are my fav for carpet trims:
Amazon.com : SubstrateSource Professional Stainless Steel Aquarium Aquascaping Wave Scissors : Pet Supplies

Those were worth the $$$ IMO


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

klibs said:


> Also you will need nice scissors or else you will hate how much time you spend trimming that thing. Wave scissors are my fav for carpet trims:
> Amazon.com : SubstrateSource Professional Stainless Steel Aquarium Aquascaping Wave Scissors : Pet Supplies
> 
> Those were worth the $$$ IMO


I just got those exact scissors a couple of weeks ago for trimming my belem, and they are excellent! I agree that they are totally worth it.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

klibs said:


> You'll want to trim the HC down below 1 inch.
> 
> BLAST that CO2!!!
> 
> ...


 1 inch or lower ?
ok.. tomorrow will trim them lower.
but see here the thing, the lower I trim, the more Yellowish/brownish I see and am just afraid they will all uproot. 
Sorry I be a "Chicken" on this. lol..
But I will get them lower when I do my WC tomorrow. :red_mouth

Thanks for the tip for the scissors. 
am going for the spring type curve one. Think work better to my shallow


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

They are yellow / brown underneath because they are dying and not getting any light (because it is too dense). HC uproots when too much of the bottom part dies off and the roots die / top healthy parts float away. The top part that you see can be thriving but if the HC that is actually rooted dies it will eventually lift out of the substrate and cause some major problems.

If you keep it thin the bottom parts will not die off. I usually trim my HC to be a little less than an inch tall.

It is unsettling to trim and see the yellow but this is only a reminder that you had let it grow too thick in the first place. As long as you have enough healthy HC left to re-populate these areas I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

klibs said:


> They are yellow / brown underneath because they are dying and not getting any light (because it is too dense). HC uproots when too much of the bottom part dies off and the roots die / top healthy parts float away. The top part that you see can be thriving but if the HC that is actually rooted dies it will eventually lift out of the substrate and cause some major problems.
> 
> If you keep it thin the bottom parts will not die off. I usually trim my HC to be a little less than an inch tall.
> 
> It is unsettling to trim and see the yellow but this is only a reminder that you had let it grow too thick in the first place. As long as you have enough healthy HC left to re-populate these areas I think you'll be fine.


 Make sense !!
Okay.... army buzz cut tomorrow.
I think I wait too long on DSM. :icon_neut


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Crazy Bunny said:


> trying to get HC level.
> and shorten hairgrass from the front.
> 
> gotta tell ya the hairgrass just BITCH to clean. :eek5:lol..
> or am just too anal about it.:confused1:


Well done Dr. Bunny! No hamster is ever going to survive in that LOL! I see lots of Fire Red Shrimp living happily ever after in that tank.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Aquadawg said:


> Well done Dr. Bunny! No hamster is ever going to survive in that LOL! I see lots of Fire Red Shrimp living happily ever after in that tank.


 LOL. 
Hamster stay on top of the rock.
Fish underneath !!! 
yeah... ADA Contest winner is ME !! :bounce:

Fire red shrimp sound really good. 
It will pop with green background.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

klibs said:


> They are yellow / brown underneath because they are dying and not getting any light (because it is too dense). HC uproots when too much of the bottom part dies off and the roots die / top healthy parts float away. The top part that you see can be thriving but if the HC that is actually rooted dies it will eventually lift out of the substrate and cause some major problems.
> 
> If you keep it thin the bottom parts will not die off. I usually trim my HC to be a little less than an inch tall.
> 
> It is unsettling to trim and see the yellow but this is only a reminder that you had let it grow too thick in the first place. As long as you have enough healthy HC left to re-populate these areas I think you'll be fine.


yup! this across the board!

you dont want this to happen!


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Sean W. said:


> yup! this across the board!
> 
> you dont want this to happen!


Oh my goodness !! 
This is worst then the stuff I see in my pathology lab !! 
oh.. man this pic going to hunt me for sure....


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

so lets see the trim job!


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*2nd trim. still nerve racking... (*_*)!*

Hey Sean,:icon_cool
So here is some update. 
It's been a week. 
No fert. except 2ml Excel everyday and GreenGain after trim.
WC every other day for 80%. Since no livestock and plants love water change.:thumbsup:

So please let me know what ya think ?
As you can see the bird eye view, some os the "roots" are exposed.
do I still need to go lower ?

Please advise.
Always appreciate it. :red_mouth


----------



## forelle (Aug 7, 2014)

A true testament to emersed growth. Can't get over how clean and healthy this tank looks.

What brand of pipes are you using?


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*Some update photo*

3rd Trimmed, 3 times WC, 2 days & 1 week old after flooded.

hope u guys like it. 

Bump:


forelle said:


> A true testament to emersed growth. Can't get over how clean and healthy this tank looks.
> 
> What brand of pipes are you using?


Thank you.
Pipes are just DoAqua 13mm intake / outflow.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks stunning man!

But those baby tears are about as tall as I'd let them get. I keep harping on you about this because it would truly be a shame to see the bottom of your wonderful carpet die and the whole thing lift up. This is my frustration with HC, its like the more successful it gets, the more detrimental to itself it becomes, kinda like a teen celebrity  If my input means anything, id cut what you have in half, get a really aggressive trim to give your self some breathing room so you dont have to trim as often.

good luck man!


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Sean W. said:


> Looks stunning man!
> 
> But those baby tears are about as tall as I'd let them get. I keep harping on you about this because it would truly be a shame to see the bottom of your wonderful carpet die and the whole thing lift up. This is my frustration with HC, its like the more successful it gets, the more detrimental to itself it becomes, kinda like a teen celebrity  If my input means anything, id cut what you have in half, get a really aggressive trim to give your self some breathing room so you dont have to trim as often.
> 
> good luck man!


lol... 
nah.. you ain't harping on me. It a good advice and I really appreciated it.
true that I am still "Shy" about go aggressive. Some top patches show some melting. 

But will get lower..:icon_mrgr


----------



## wrenn420 (May 22, 2014)

Amazing tank. What substrate did you use? And what kind of light are you using? Do you plan on adding any livestock?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I agree that you should go lower with the HC.

God I wish mine was that healthy... What lights do you use?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Killer set up. Looks great.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

wrenn420 said:


> Amazing tank. What substrate did you use? And what kind of light are you using? Do you plan on adding any livestock?


 substrate is Aquasoil Amazonia II power type. 
one big bag share with 2 tanks (60f & 45p) still got one third left. :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

klibs said:


> I agree that you should go lower with the HC.
> 
> God I wish mine was that healthy... What lights do you use?


 Hey Mr. Cage, 
Tomorrow I will get the HC trim lower.
still, I will go little by little. Just wanna get the hands of it.
hey... I am a newbie. what can I say... lol...

The light just Current Sat.+ LED 24".
9 inches away from the bottom of the substrate. 
Bright enough. :icon_wink


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Curved tip scissors work well for trimming carpets. Straight ones not so well. Don't be afraid to trim all the way to the bottom. It will grow back very quickly.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*Photo of the day !!!!*

Just some more trim.

2 weeks old.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Every time I look at this tank I hate how nice your HC is. Mine is making a comeback but it has dots of BGA on it and parts are yellow/dead

IMO you should put some red in there

Also not sure if you mentioned this but what light do you use?


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Crazy Bunny said:


> Just some more trim.
> 
> 2 weeks old.


Have you decided what and when you are going to add some critters?


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*Finally some fish and some update.....*

Alright fellows, :smile:
Here is some update.

Been flood it about a month. 
Start dosing half E.I.
2 bps
photoperiod 6 hrs.

8 + Ruby Tetra 
2 + Pea Puffer (they are too shy to show in front yet)

The Tetra are quite funny, they seem likes to head all in one direction.
when one move the rest follow like shooting arrows. lol. 

As for the Pea Puffer, I don't know. They are circle with the water current and just let it drift look lost. lol.. :icon_roll

J

Bump:


klibs said:


> Every time I look at this tank I hate how nice your HC is. Mine is making a comeback but it has dots of BGA on it and parts are yellow/dead
> 
> IMO you should put some red in there
> 
> Also not sure if you mentioned this but what light do you use?


Lol.. I feel you man.
don't think my tank don't have BGA cuz' it is everywhere. lol
I don't know why but seems these days lots of fellows here dealing with it.
Am just trying my best to toothbrush it off every time at WC.

My HC don't look as nice as the first time flooding. :icon_neut
After several trim and leaves seems to get smaller when submerged makes more yellowish pop out. 
Oh well.. I will just have to do my routine thing see what it comes up.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Aquadawg said:


> Have you decided what and when you are going to add some critters?


What's up dawg !!

as u can see I bought some Ruby Tetra and 2 pea puffers.

First time put fish in so I don't wanna go with too expensive one.
when I feel confidence about the water then will get some excotic one. heehee.

what do you have in your mind ?
has to be small so my scape scale can be maintain.

I want to put some bumblebee cuz' I like the yellow/black color and they always seems likes to rest in rock and surface. 
what u think dawg ?? :smile:


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

LOL of course there is always algae. One of my favorite quotes on here is: There are two types of people here: those who have algae, and those who lie and say they don't.

Pics from afar always make tanks look great. When I get up close to mine all I see is the little tufts of BGA / rhizo algae and I get bummed out lol

Good choice on pea puffers - my roommate and I used to have them. They are great little fish and have good personalities. They will follow you around the tank and get used to you / recognize when you're there.

Hope your HC is still doing well!!! That is exactly what happened to mine after about a month. The yellow really started to show and some started to uproot because I wasn't gentle enough. Just don't uproot any of it - that is when bad things happen. Be careful with the scissors lol


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

klibs said:


> LOL of course there is always algae. One of my favorite quotes on here is: There are two types of people here: those who have algae, and those who lie and say they don't.
> 
> Pics from afar always make tanks look great. When I get up close to mine all I see is the little tufts of BGA / rhizo algae and I get bummed out lol
> 
> ...


I know !! now I go easy on trimming. Just trim all the shoots out from the top that's it. 
My tank the same. when I get really close, not too good. 
guess am just really anal about it. lol...

as now one of the puffer still "drifting" along with the current. 
he look so lost :hihi: now hopefully later when he get used to my tank will change. 
This is the third patch of pea puffer I got. the last 2 patches all die or disappeared in my other tank hope this patch will last. 
AFA claimed they all the way from Indonesia. 
is that true ?


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Crazy Bunny said:


> What's up dawg !!
> 
> as u can see I bought some Ruby Tetra and 2 pea puffers.
> 
> ...


Your tank is looking great. The bumble bees would look great. I am a big fan of tetras and rasboras because they stay small and school. You really can't go wrong with them. The Aquadawg has spoken lol!


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*update. domo enter my world.*

it's been a month ? I guess. 
I don't know I lost count.
Domo.:biggrin:


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice! What are those rocks?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Very nice! What are those rocks?


"Dragon scale stone."


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

I can look at this scape for hours and not get tired of it!

Those rocks are nice! Did you purchase them from AFA?


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Tyrone said:


> I can look at this scape for hours and not get tired of it!
> 
> Those rocks are nice! Did you purchase them from AFA?


Hey Tyrone,

Yes, I got all my rocks from AFA.
so far I only can find that place to have some of the interesting rocks.

They're indeed is ship from Japan and Taiwan cuz' I got the chance to open their packages when the shipment come every Wed.


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Great looking tank, I really like those rocks.


----------

